# Wheel Rim Question ???



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Tomorrow I am going to look at some 15x7 Pontiac Ralleye wheels for my 70 GTO. I got the date codes from the wheels. Stamped "JJ" Are all Pontiac Ralleye II wheels interchangeable?


----------

